# Did u cheat in School/College?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Did u cheat in School/College???
just once (coz I a really stupid guy!!)

Tell us ur Story?????:clap:boogie:clap

------------------------------------------

Once in 5th grade,

I wrote the beginning of something in a small bag,, another pupil wanted a pen so I gave him the bag, he saw what I wrote: he told the whole class, they started threaten me, 

a pupil told the teacher, he just felt sorry for me I guess, and didn't say anything
----------------------------------------------
I helped a student in 12th grade 2002 all 1st term tests , he attended the University, and I didn't,:|

he wasn't good with me,y I helped him? I don't really know!! coz I'm stupid that's y! :sus:sus

today I really really feel sorry!!!, I was just young and stupid!!!, I wasted my life studying, while others enjoy their time like this guy! 

---------------------------------------
in final tests 12grade 2002, it was the World Cup in Japan,!! _*I was the only one who didn't watch the national team game with Germany!!*_ STUPID guy like me should be studying!! , the whole school was cheating (they loss 0/8! lololo


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd be surprised how many math equations you can fit on a leather watch band using the metal tip of a mechanical pencil. This has had no repercussions. Even now taking more math in college I do not find it has hindered me. It just got me easier As then. I also cheated on some spelling tests back in like 4th grade. I eventually got bored of doing it.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess I'm pretty lame.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

What was your fav way??










--------------------------

funny: 









I'm angry about not cheating and saving my time during school days,, I'm angry about my whole life, I feel that I'm just a stupid guy who don't take easy ways in life,,,


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I couldn't write that small and make it legible to us as a cheat sheet. I think one of the most ingenious methods I saw was to peel a label off a water bottle, slap a cheat sheet on the back, then glue it back on. There's always the classic "one cough for a, two coughs for b, three coughs for c, four coughs for d," method too.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

lolololol


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Never in college. But I did cheat in high school. It was in latin... I just didn't have time to remember all the gazillion conjugations for each word and tried to write some on a scrib sheet.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Pretty much my entire spanish class cheated on a written piece of coursework.. 
Then this girl who was away that day told the teacher because she wasn't able to cheat. :roll 
We all had to do it again.. we were pretty lucky we didnt get kicked off the course. 
I hated that girl.. :mum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No. I think it is repulsive.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

coldmorning said:


> Never in college. But I did cheat in high school. It was in latin... I just didn't have time to remember all the gazillion conjugations for each word and tried to write some on a scrib sheet.


Ya, same for me. Never in college though, it will def. hurt me more than help me for sure.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Just the once, but got caught, disqualified, and a phone call home :lol. It wasn't a major exam anyway so not really a problem. Can't all be perfect :b.


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe once or twice for me, whenever I was really desperate and needed a good grade. Generally I did pretty well in school, though. Senior year of high school was pathetic for me.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I did in advanced algebra in high school. I sat in the back row so it was easy. I don't feel bad about it. My teacher was an incompetent *****. She would get angry when students asked her a question or for help with a problem. She just wanted to sit at her desk and play solitaire on her computer.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

No never.

Funny, I actually got in trouble NOT cheating (like the rest of the class).


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I didn't cheat because I didn't want to be a cheat and didn't really need to with the memory I had.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, failed proudly.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I wrote some calculus equations on the side of my pencil itself. Technically the professor didn't state any rules against decorated pencils though. :b I still did badly anyway.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

No. Getting good grades is pretty much the only thing that gives me any kind of confidence, so if I got them through cheating it obviously wouldn't be the same.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

No, definitely not in the recent past. I may have when I was a kid in 5th or 6th grade in situations when basically the entire class was cheating (when the professor was away).


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't remember if I ever did or not. I caught my classmate who sits next to me doing it on a test though. He was texting another classmate for the answers. As the teacher walked towards us he tried to put his phone in his lap, but it fell on the ground. The teacher picked up his phone and said "You dropped this." in a way that you knew he was pretty suspicious about it. After class the teacher asked him to stay behind, but I guess the story he gave to the teacher was good enough since he didn't get a zero on the test.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Totally took advantage of the voice memos feature on the ipod today for my political science test. My teacher is a little on the older side and I don't think she fully knows just what you can do with technology these days. haha owned.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Once. In grade six... had a little piece of paper up my sleeve. I remember because it was such an uncharacteristic thing for me to do.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I remember cheating on tests and exams in high school. I don't feel guilty about it either, lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have in the past, no biggie, exams are silly anyway and provide nothing to help you in the real world. Assignments > exams.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

In Jr high, a classmate of mine took a course the semester prior and he gave me ALL of his graded paperwork to me.:teeth

I cheated a few more times in HS and college by quickly glancing at the test of the person next to me. Nothing major though.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

yes all the time, i had all the answers written in my ipod and for math i used math converters apps/ websites while taking the test.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Not that i can remember, but i let someone copy my math once. As a kid i plagiarized an illustration too.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I officially failed a class got a F because of plagiarism, but it was due tu a misunderstanding with the prof about when I was supposed to turn in preliminary research for an exam, I handed her papers I wasn't supposed to have at the end of the exam. She felt a lot worse than me about the mistake, it was a really apathetic time in my life so I didn't care, I wouldn't be so relaxed about it today.

Other than that I never was a cheater, but a lot of people copied (or tried to) my work.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I never cheated on an exam or test, but with physics and chemistry students used to sometimes help eachother out with the assignments...>_> (the chemistry teacher was awful and a lot of students suffered for it)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm just going to say yes because it wouldn't be something I wouldn't do in college, but I honestly don't remember doing it.

College grades depend on so many factors: the teacher, class size, notes, deadlines, absences/tardies, study habits, where to get your information, study partners, cooperation for groups, etc, etc. Those who are in college and are doing fairly well, I wouldn't expect them not to cheat on some days because of the demands it holds. However, college is set up in a way that also demands that you clearly understand the material in some way without cheating or you'll fail anyway, so they got it down pretty pat with the system.

Heck, if I could do it more often I would! There are so many times when you can't understand the teachers, can't stop the class to fulfill your questions and a variety of other factors that conclude your crappy-*** grade, so I find it suitable darn-it!:mum:b


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Just once. I plagiarised a short story in school (aged about 15) when I couldn't be bothered to think for myself. And by plagiarised, I mean I completely stole it without even trying to disguise it at all. It didn't count for anything and I got the same grade for it that I got for everything else that I did myself, but I still felt guilty. 

I'm not quite sure how I got away with it because I put no thought into my cunning plan at all. I just lifted the whole thing off some random place on the internet, gave it quick glance, copied and pasted it into Word, and printed it out. It was only when I got it back that I realised it had been written by an American - all the spellings were American and there were words like "sidewalk" instead of "pavement", and "fall" instead of "autumn". That must have seemed suspicious. But my teacher had just written praise all over it, and she'd underlined one part and written "Arthur Conan Doyle!!!" in the margin, so apparently there was some kind of reference to something he'd written in there. It made me think, what if I'd stolen a short story which had heavily plagiarised Arthur Conan Doyle. Then I would have got my comeuppance!

Anyway, I remain un-proud of myself to this day.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I never looked at anyone else's paper but I would glance at pages with information on them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Once in junior high. 

I also wrote an essay for buddy in college, if that's cheating then make it twice. He got an 85 out of my paper. lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> A lot. I had contempt for highschool and didn't take exams seriously. Cheating was rife in school anyway, so it was hard not to get embroiled in it.
> 
> In uni I never cheated though, mainly because I enjoyed what I studied and actually wanted to learn the material.


I was the exact same way, I was paying for college so I actually put effort into learning the material. I constantly cheated in high school though, I would paraphrase book reports off the internet, write math equations on the edge of my desk, etc. I honestly just didn't care.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, at least not directly. I even had the answer key for an essay final in herpetology sitting right in front of me with no one around to catch if I had wanted to cheat.

We used to pass old tests and quizzes around in Organic, which were pretty the same as the newer ones. I don't think it bothered the professor.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I voted 'no', but then I remembered about the time I invented sources in journalism school (for class, not for the newspaper, mind) because I was too nervous to interview people. So I guess I should have voted 'maybe once or twice'.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I cheated one time on a vocabulary test in second grade. That's the only time I can recall.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope. Cheating is for the weak.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> Nope. Cheating is for the weak.


Or just the lazy lol.


----------



## racingmind (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't cheat when my SA was at its peak because I was scared as **** regret till this day that I didn't start cheating earlier. everyone in college cheats and none of the stuff you learn will be used unless you are a math/engineering major.

if I didn't cut corners I would be buried in my book 247 with no life


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

racingmind said:


> I didn't cheat when my SA was at its peak because I was scared as **** regret till this day that I didn't start cheating earlier. everyone in college cheats and none of the stuff you learn will be used unless you are a math/engineering major.
> 
> if I didn't cut corners I would be buried in my book 247 with no life


Even with an engineering major you use very, very little. It's the fundamentals which are important, but you pick those up through general learning and assignments through Uni and not really the exam contents themselves.

As i have said, exams are ****ing useless.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

In high school I did once in a while. I remember one time my friend drew this picture that had deeper meaning (the answers) on it and put in on the floor in between us. And I remember writing formulas on the desk before the tests were given out so I wouldn't forget. :/


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:no


----------



## i have a secret (Oct 13, 2010)

Sometimes lol.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm amazed at how many people cheat in this thread.

Aren't you afraid of getting caught? Don't you feel guilty for screwing your fellow students?


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup, mostly for math when I was growing up since it is by far my weakest subject. History and English were no problem but math has always sucked for me. I did have people cheat off me though which led to me getting tired of it and giving those people false answers.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't care enough to cheat.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i used to write equations in pencil on the inside of my calculators case. i would also compare answers with other students should their answer sheets be visible.



Perfectionist said:


> Aren't you afraid of getting caught?


i wasn't that afraid, a slight wandering eye is difficult to prove and just isn't a serious enough offense to result in too drastic consequences. i got a little nervous that someone would inspect my calculator but i didn't think it was too likely.



> Don't you feel guilty for screwing your fellow students?


nope. i didn't feel like cheating was really improving my grades, all it did was save me some time. for instance, if i couldn't have written the equations on my calculator, then i would have had to spend time memorizing them. i would have done it either way, but writing them down simply took less time.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

In 6th grade I cheated on a religion test. We had to memorize the names of all the books of the Old Testament. So I ripped out the table of contents for my cheat sheet. I got caught but teacher was horrified when she found out that I ripped out a page of the bible to cheat on a test. It was worth it, just for the look on her face.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, you horrible sinner


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

There may or may not have been some shady goings ons between me and my best friend in our 7th grade algebra class... but that's yet to be confirmed.

I don't cheat in college, nor would I ever.


----------

